# Glass Dropper Bottles



## Raks92 (21/7/16)

Does anyone know where I can find some who sells glass dropper bottles with child proof caps in South Africa 

Thank you all in advance 

Kind Regards


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/7/16)

hi raks92, only places i found where the diy sites blck vapour is the site i use but there are a few


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/7/16)

Yip, blck vapour at the best prices and service:
https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/dropper-bottle-amber-30ml


----------



## Huffapuff (21/7/16)

I don't think blckvapour's bottles are child proof though


----------



## Silent Echo (21/7/16)

They are as far as I know - the clear glass ones. My friend bought quite a few and I remember them being child proof @Richio


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they choose to


----------



## Richio (22/7/16)

Hi @Raks92 

We have the clear one's which are childproof/ tamper proof.
https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/copy-of-dropper-bottle-clear-30ml-glass


----------



## Andre (22/7/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Raks92
> 
> We have the clear one's which are childproof/ tamper proof.
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/copy-of-dropper-bottle-clear-30ml-glass


I was wondering about that for it is not specified on your web site. Maybe you should?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Richio (22/7/16)

@Andre 
Thank you. I shall be sure to add it on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raks92 (22/7/16)

@Richio Thanks so much, It is much appreciated. May I asked if there is a possibility that I could contact you directly for enquiries on discounted amount on bulk purchases.


----------

